# 3rd series 2007 National Open



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Number dropped: 7 *

*Running Number of dog’s dropped: 6 (Doc), 15 (Lil Mac), 29 (Jake), 44 (Jock), 55 (Ranger), 58 (Dancer), 61 (Willy) *

*Number called back: 83*


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Any description of the 3rd series test yet?


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Mar 4, 2006)

Lainee reported earlier water triple with last bird being a long flyer. 1st two are retired.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The best I have is a water triple with the last bird down being a very long flier and the 1st and 2nd bird retired.

FOM


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

Thanks for your work Lainee...


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Pictures!!! Josh's pictures yesterday were as good as I have seen. Keep them coming!!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Got a report at about 11:30 central time. The series had been very challenging up to that point, only one of the first 9 or 10 doing it without a handle. My understanding is that the two retired birds are water marks and the flier is all land.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Still nothing on WRC or AKC....not a _peep_ about Monday on WRC, not a peep about _anything_ on AKC.........

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

It sounds like the double retired is getting the dogs. Most handles have been on the first retired gun. 

Sorry don't have more info than that.

My contact said he would try and call every 10 or so dogs.

FOM


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

K G said:


> Still nothing on WRC or AKC....not a _peep_ about Monday on WRC, not a peep about _anything_ on AKC.........
> 
> kg


Why do you even go there? Oh yea ... I forgot .... AKC reject .... right?
According to my spreadsheet, I have 2 big hunts. 4 handles, 1 okay and 3 goods and I'M IN FIRST PLACE!!!!!

The coverage is getting better and better every year. You guys are doing great!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

For those of you that enjoy Google Earth the location of the ranch is at:

37° 6'44.61"N 121°43'33.14"W

Maybe Lainee's contact would tell us what water they are using?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like 6 handles and 6 did it so far.

ALRIGHT GARY AND ROUGH, 3 for 3 so far!!! This sounds like one tough national!

Kris


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

Has anyone heard how Dusty Brown is doing?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

fowler86 said:


> Has anyone heard how Dusty Brown is doing?


He won't run this particular series for a while, but look here : http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19276 to see how he did yesterday.

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Spoke briefly with Rorem

He says that it is a very well conceived test and if the judges keep rolling like this .... the winner will likely have a handle somewhere along the way

Long bird (duck) thrown right to left
Short bird (hen pheasant) thrown left to right
Flyer (duck) on right

Piece of water on line to short bird, which is thrown into ravine. Gunners and dog both disappear in ravine. If dog goes to left of water, it ends up behind the blind and hunting. If dog goes to right of water, it starts to drive and ends up in long bird

Some dogs want long bird second. Tough to let the dog get, as you now have picked up two ducks and are trying to dig up a tough hen pheasant.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Go back to sleep, Art. You're a *cat* person, remember?

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Spoke briefly with Rorem He says that it is a very well conceived test and if the judges keep rolling like this .... the winner will likely have a handle somewhere along the way


I don't have any problem with that, except to think judges would still be dropping dogs along the way as soon as they get two handles like normal. 

It seems to me that if the winner is going to have handled, then other dogs with two handles should be kept in a 10-series game just a little longer than normal. :-?


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

You usually get two big mistakes. That can be a hunt *and* a handle. It can be a bad bird in conjunction with a bad blind. It can be a hunt and a handle on the same bird. It can be 2 handles. 

The thoughts that a handle may win the trial is based upon that handle being the dog's only mistake. Most of the time you can't have a big, wide-area hunt, then handle and keep playing.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Any word on # 32 rerun? sounds like they did not let up any.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

birdthrower51 said:


> Any word on # 32 rerun? sounds like they did not let up any.


 Sorry forgot to ask.....just found out - double handle, sorry.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I believe Dennis Bath won a National Am with Cadillac Mack, who had a handle


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Got some "bad" news - I am going to be away from the computer until 5:00-6:00 my time. I have an opportunity to get trash and junk removed/hauled off our property for free so I have to go up there......sorry guys and gals. I'll update the list when I get home, until then let's hope others can pick up on the reporting....

FOM


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> I don't have any problem with that, except to think judges would still be dropping dogs along the way as soon as they get two handles like normal.
> 
> It seems to me that if the winner is going to have handled, then other dogs with two handles should be kept in a 10-series game just a little longer than normal. :-?


I doubt that the judges will change their M.O.

As Vicki said, two mistakes and you are gone.

It may just be if this continues to be a remake of Survivor ... that by the time you get to the 10th, there will be a number of dogs - maybe all of the dogs - with one mistake

Ted


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I doubt that the judges will change their M.O.
> 
> As Vicki said, two mistakes and you are gone.
> 
> ...


Mistakes at a National are relative… Usually a mistake is a bad (nearly fatal) bird. A handle after a big hunt usually is ONE mistake…

Many, many dogs have finished Nationals with multiple handles. ALL DOGS ahve mistakes at the end, no one is clean. It’s all relative to the rest of the work.

IMO - I’ll bet the judges (collectively) will drop the dogs that have FAILED (in their opinion) and they’ll bring back the rest…


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Go Auggie (#68)!!!


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

I just finished throwing for it. It's a triple with two dead birds (both retired) and a flyer as the go bird. The only bird through the water is the memory bird. It's a 20 foot swim at most. 

The retired dead bird to the left is thrown in a ditch and is reeking havoc for all but a few. If the over run it, the handler can loose site of them over the hill and they can easily find them selves at the long bird station. 

The bird placement at this national has been excellent. The use of the terrain is well thought out. The winner of this one will have earned it! 

I'll try to take some pictures after I throw the flyer. I posted some pics of the first series on www.buckshotretrievers.com 

Sorry for the huge files. I have not had much time to play with them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Haven't read the other posts to see whats been posting.

3rd series

59 running now

Handles in the 3rd series so far
57
56
53
49
37
36
35
33
32
31
22
21 double handled
20


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

just talked to ledhead. he says this rat killen will be over by thursday.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

This is soo cool.

Lainee your doin a great job!! Thanks!
You too Shayne!

I'm Kinda Pullin for dog 90. I cant decifer if he's still in the game??

Gooser


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> I believe Dennis Bath won a National Am with Cadillac Mack, who had a handle


Gordon Kurz won with that dog with nobody behind it with a handle - one of the finalists hadn't handled but in the opinion of the judges SHH.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I so wish I could be there. I expected some excellent bird placement and use of terrain with this set of judges and it appears to be so.

Go Jill! your boys Top and Savvy are rooting for ya!
and Go Uncle Quasi, the nephews are cheering you on as well!

And a big cheer for Ninja and Auggie!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I talked to Al Wilson (#84 I think) He was the next to last dog to run last night. He said Twister smacked both birds and four whistled the land blind. Al said he was nervous. Imagine that!


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

In 1995 in Oakdale 52 of the starting 89 dogs handled in the first series. Joe Boatright had specifically recommended not to shoot a hen in what is referred to as "the bowl". High bermuda cover in which when a flier "folded up" went straight to the bottom of the nearly two feet of bermuda. The finalists all had handled going into the tenth. Two in that first and two twice entering the tenth.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Al nervous??!! I won't believe it! Go Al and Twister!!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

J. Torrey said:


> I just finished throwing for it. It's a triple with two dead birds (both retired) and a flyer as the go bird. The only bird through the water is the memory bird. It's a 20 foot swim at most.
> 
> The retired dead bird to the left is thrown in a ditch and is reeking havoc for all but a few. If the over run it, the handler can loose site of them over the hill and they can easily find them selves at the long bird station.
> 
> ...


Jeff, It's nice to have you posting BUT especially nice with you being in the field at this Nat'l. HPW


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

For the fans of Creek Robber, Auggie just smacked it!

I spoke to Patti. She says the ditch bird is mean. The ditch is just wide enough that the dogs cannot jump it. It deep, when the gunner stood in it all you see is chest up. The bird is thrown into this ditch. Dogs are crossing it as if the bird were across the ditch. Wind had helped earlier. 
Lighting had made things a little dicey for a while also.
Dogs are having troubles with the other mark as well.

And she says weather is beautiful.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Video is up on the AKC!!!!!! WOW...........


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Anthony, can you post the link for the AKC Vids? I havent been able to find them.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

2tall said:


> Anthony, can you post the link for the AKC Vids? I havent been able to find them.


http://www.akc.org/events/field_trials/retrievers/nrc/2007/


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Well, all the dogs handled on the AKC videos that tried for the left one. As you can see from Willie's job, it's not too far from the left retired to the middle retired.

When do these judges back up anyway?


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

> Mistakes at a National are relative… Usually a mistake is a bad (nearly fatal) bird. A handle after a big hunt usually is ONE mistake…


It often depends upon when you actually make the mistake too. If the judges are at the point where they plan to make a big cut, a single handle with a hunt can be the end. Usually the farther into the trial that a handle occurs, the worse it is viewed.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Laniee come back please!!!!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Richard Halstead said:


> For those of you that enjoy Google Earth the location of the ranch is at:
> 
> 37° 6'44.61"N 121°43'33.14"W
> 
> Maybe Lainee's contact would tell us what water they are using?


Richard, just guessing by the shape of the pond where the first mark is thrown, but it appears to be located at:
37° 06’ 56.79” N 121° 44’ 13.73” W
If you zoom in to about 650’ altitude with the coordinates in the center of the screen and rotate the orientation so that “N” is at about 7:30 is looks like the place.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

K, here's a rookie question for the judges in the house, watching the AKC video, was thinking dog #31 was getting pretty close to a switch there for a second, would have handled earlier? How much more room would you have considered ok?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Spoke with Dave briefly. Cell reception poor. 

Mootsie (dog 4) starts the third series tomorrow.

I think he said that 27 dogs had handled in the 3rd series.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Ted, Lainee and Shayne,

Thank you so much for your hard work to keep us updated! It means a lot to all of us.

Ted - I am rooting for you! Best of luck.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

So far it appears the most difficult birds have been thrown in ditches? 
When is a ditch not a ditch?
Good bird placement? 
Sorry I'm not there maybe next year?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ya know, this is an interesting question. How can a mark be in a ditch? I know my own good marking dog, would probly jump the ditch and not know to stop and look inside. Sure I could stop him and bring him back, but how in the world is a dog supposed to "look down"????? I know this is the National, and merits a lot of tough tests, but is this right?


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Bird placement Bird Placement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Spoke with Dave briefly. Cell reception poor.
> 
> Mootsie (dog 4) starts the third series tomorrow.
> 
> I think he said that 27 dogs had handled in the 3rd series.



Congratulations, Ted! ... Not excited or anything are ya?  ..I sure would be!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

"Long bird (duck) thrown right to left
Short bird (hen pheasant) thrown left to right
Flyer (duck) on right

Piece of water on line to short bird, which is thrown into ravine. Gunners and dog both disappear in ravine. If dog goes to left of water, it ends up behind the blind and hunting. If dog goes to right of water, it starts to drive and ends up in long bird"

***Middle bird is thrown at the end of a pond a little left of center--while I was watching the sun was shining on a rock at the left corner of the pond and was drawing some of the dogs and that put them up wind of the middle bird. The flyer wasn't that far away and was really a gimme kind of a bird--no cover and easy for the dogs to find. But it was downhill, so going down was fast and coming back took a little more time. I didn't see any dog hunt it, but I only watched about 30 dogs. The left "ravine" bird was eating up the field for a while and then something would change and lots of dogs would get it. I couldn't tell if it was the wind because the gallery was on a hill and the line was a ways below us. A few dogs decided that they'd rather not get wet a second time and so scooted around the pond and picked up the middle bird that way; most that I saw however, did take the water. When I left, dogs in the 80s were running. Some absolutely beautiful jobs on all 3 birds. And some that handled in the first series, handled in the water marks, too.***

Tammy's been writing like crazy and I think she's writing for RFTN, but there was some electronic glitch that prevented getting stuff on before, but that's suppose to be fixed. I'm sure she'll let everybody know as soon as she can. 

Suzanne B


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

2tall said:


> Ya know, this is an interesting question. How can a mark be in a ditch? I know my own good marking dog, would probly jump the ditch and not know to stop and look inside. Sure I could stop him and bring him back, but how in the world is a dog supposed to "look down"????? I know this is the National, and merits a lot of tough tests, but is this right?


I think I read that the ditch was a little wide to jump.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Laniee come back please!!!!


I'm home....waiting for a full report from my sources - they are airing dogs but promised to call soon...


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

FOM said:


> I'm home....waiting for a full report from my sources - ......


I thought you said you were going to be back at about 5 or 6. Whatzupwitdat! What time zone are you in anyway? JK
Welcome back!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

So I stilldont get how a dog is supposed to run over a ditch, and yet pick up a bird out of same ditch? Yes this is supposed to be a tough test, but how can you train for a deal like this??


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Arturo said:


> I thought you said you were going to be back at about 5 or 6. Whatzupwitdat! What time zone are you in anyway? JK
> Welcome back!


I was suppose to be, but.....I'm in Mountain Time zone. Good news is we got a ton of junk removed from the property - made it a little bit more doggie safe!

FOM


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

2tall said:


> Ya know, this is an interesting question. How can a mark be in a ditch? I know my own good marking dog, would probly jump the ditch and not know to stop and look inside. Sure I could stop him and bring him back, but how in the world is a dog supposed to "look down"????? I know this is the National, and merits a lot of tough tests, but is this right?


Good question!!! And this, I just happened to read the other day in "Retriever Field Trial Judging - A Manual" ... page 75:




> _In general _do not throw birds into ditches; the dogs will mark such birds as falling on one side or the other.


JS


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Most experienced judges and good judges don't put birds in ditches. That is not to say these are poor judges but so far the birds that have hurt dogs appear to have been "place" in ditches in the first series and now the third. Maybe questions marks need to be after the words bird placement???????


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

here is a pic off of google of the set up today.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Ted:

Am getting up especially early tomorrow just to see Mootsie and a couple of other dogs I am interested in run the 3rd. I have the late shift re being a Marshal. 

The 3rd is really eating them up. Occasionally an outstanding job, but lots of big, big hunts, hunts with handles, and some where the handler is hurt from the first series and just hoping and praying that if they wait long enough, they won't have to handle. They were getting answers on both the memory birds---varied somewhat on where the wind was. Towards the end of the day, it was straight down wind to the marks with the resultant long overruns.

I saw one dog who checked down before the ditch, indicated it knew it was somewhere right there, hunted, expanded the hunt just a little and we all thought it would come back, then it turned and raced full bore up the hill and the handler had to use a whistle. At one point handlers were trying to put them in to the left of the ditch bird as the chances of winding it and/or the throwers was greater. Apparently earlier in the day, it was from the right where you had the better chance of getting it on the dog's nose.

I heard (through the famous grapevine tho a very good grape said it) that the main reason for the ditch birds is the lack of cover due to the drought. 

Tomorrow they will be doing their waterblind on the ponds over the next hill. The ponds are at the bottom of the hills. Don't know if they are using the bigger one or using the two together---into one then across land and into the other. The trial is starting at the north end of the property and moving through it to end up at the south end. Realize these are my definitions of direction as don't have a compass with me---they are starting at the top end of the Ranch---the private homes are at that end, and moving down to the other end where the pasture/paddocks are for the old horses. Jeff can probably give you clearer map coordinates.

Gary Bechtel is really making this Field Trial Committee friendly---doing everything that can be done to help the trial run well. This a.m., found that from the road in front, the big dog trucks could not make the turn onto the newly laid road, so out came the chainsaw and they chopped off some of the gate which leads up to the homes, so that the trucks could turn in. Had the police out to help at the beginning as the local drivers come around those curves going way too fast for safety.

The local volunteer fire department has been on location each day with their fire truck as a precaution due to the very, very dry grasses.

For those of you who have not run nor attended a National, the amount of volunteer workers needed is overwhelming. The ones in charge have been working on this for often well over a year (and for some, for a couple of years) getting committees together and planning everything that is needed to be done to have an outstanding event. Remember when you make any criticisms based on internet comments that an awful lot of persons are giving up a considerable amount of their time (often away from PAYING jobs), money---paying for motels, food, etc., and are putting in very long days to help make a National run as smoothly as possible and be fair for all the contestants.

It is really fun to be here. You see friends from all over the country as well as watching these fantastic dogs and the excellent handlers.

Glenda


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Well, all the dogs handled on the AKC videos that tried for the left one. As you can see from Willie's job, it's not too far from the left retired to the middle retired.


Tim, dog #25 is on one of those AKC videos and did not handle, he picked them up clean.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the report Glenda. I am sure all appreciate the amount of work it takes.Although unless you have been to a National it may be hard to picture. I for one thank you and all the others.


----------



## VickyM (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks, Glenda!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

GREAT SHOT! GET MORE OF THESE! THANK YOU 
Max


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

JS said:


> Good question!!! And this, I just happened to read the other day in "Retriever Field Trial Judging - A Manual" ... page 75: In general, do not throw birds into ditches ------ JS


From Field Trial Rules & Standard Procedure, Page 27 - "On marked retrieves, a dog should be able to see each bird in the air & as it falls,----"

IMO this means the bird should be visible from the time it leaves the throwers hand until it is descending from it's arc - that amount being up to the individuals judging. 

The manual is only a general guide - The AKC rule book is the Bible.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

ACEBLDRS said:


> here is a pic off of google of the set up today.


Good work, Josh! Now if you'll only catch up with Tammy and get her to make sure her reports to working-retriever.com (RFTN online) include the wind direction.....life will be perfect. I wasn't able to find her today.....

And oh, it was a pleasure to meet Angie Becker and put a face to one of the frequent posters of this forum.


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

I was there yesterday and saw the wonderful test that was set up. I think we need to define or redefine the word ditch. Here in the dry west we have run off down the steep hills. This creates dry creek beds (in the rainy season they are full of running water). These have random rocks in them and are not "deep ditches". They are generally though not always quite shallow, they can also be cow trails. 

Knowing the terrain where the National is being held, I am quite sure that most PreNational training groups put their dogs in multiple situations where they had to dig out a "ditch bird". California this time of year is devoid of cover and the terrain is very hilly. The judges are putting out the best tests that they can with what they have. One judge commented "you are either putting the bird up the hill or down the hill". 

Nancy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay if I got anything wrong please let me know - keep in mind these "results" are the best intel I have and are based on a couple of sources, sooooo if we are incorrect let us know.....

Good night.....I will be getting updates tomorrow and will be able to post them as they come in. I'll be at work so no "running off" 

*BTW updates are on the first post of this thread....I also added an indicator to show which dogs had a handle in the 1st.*

FOM


----------



## J. Torrey (Nov 11, 2007)

My first description was wrong. There were two birds through water. It's hard to tell from a retired holding blind. 

I think I fixed the image sizing issue. I posted picture of the tests and your friends on my site. Good luck to all the contestants. www.buckshotretrievers.com


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Lainee, thanks.

And also tell the hardest working trainer in the country I said "Hi, and thanks."


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

If you watch the video of #21 on the AKC website you get a good idea of the depth and width of the ditch. Its a deep crevice. The dog really must know the bird is in the area and just keep looking until it finds it without leaving the area. The terrain looks as though it lends itself to a switch if the dog is not careful.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Spent Monday really a pleasure the trial running very smoothly, kudos to the workers and committee. Dog 81 Wow she a firecraker, dog 39 and Auggie spanked. what a great opportunity to see, weather is perfect! Can't wait to go back wed and saturday!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

ACEBLDRS said:


> here is a pic off of google of the set up today.


Great picture...thanks!!


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Lainnee,

Did #47 have a handle in the 1st series?

Bill


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

According to this, yes:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19276&page=5

kg


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Thats what I thought but was hoping I was wrong since the asterick thingys were not next to him on the 3rd series report.

Bill


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

B3 said:


> Thats what I thought but was hoping I was wrong since the asterick thingys were not next to him on the 3rd series report.
> 
> Bill


Opppsss, sorry, it was late for me last night after a long day....I'll fix it.

FOM


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Third series is up and running again. I know the first or second dog had a no bird (I think it was the first dog). Karl Gunzer smacked it and Jake did it without whistles.

The judges did stop the test for about ten minutes after the sun crested the hill (thank you judges). Should be about 1/2 done with the remaining dogs.


John


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

John:

Do you know how dog #3 and #89 did? 

Good going Jake - good wishes being sent your way. 

Paula


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I just checked my voice mail - my contact should call me at work, but just in case they forgot - no update. My guess is he will call once callbacks are given. But not to worry he will call.....

Oh yeah 89 had a handle....

FOM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Handles so far today
8
10
14
19


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Jake! Jake! Jake! Jake! Jake!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Got up at the crack of dawn to support a couple of persons---Dave had a no bird with Mootsie but came back six dogs later to do an excellent job.

Karl ran first then with Sundown and I knew the left hand bird was going to be thrown but due to shadows all I could see was arm movement. Sundown nailed the marks.

As #7 (Jake and Andy) came to line, the sun came over the ridge and lighting was horrible. Jake did a very good job on the left hand bird tho was pretty dry getting there and on the middle bird, knew it was there and had a small hunt in the area. Right after he ran they took a break so the sun could get a little higher in the sky.

Left shortly thereafter as yesterday around 3 I realized I had had nothing to eat so today promised myself I would get some breakfast. Will be heading back. They were getting ready to caravan to the waterblind when I left. 

Glenda


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

9:30 am My friends say they are in the caravan up over the hill on to the water blind... no word on call backs.


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Did anyone see Danny run #11, "Gus" this morning, if so any comments? Thanks.


Also, THANKS to Shayne, Lainee and Ted for providing us with the excellent information!!

KE


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Go Jake AND Mootsie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



M


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Siouxz - thanks I need to clarify with my source what he is calling a "switch" - just a terminology issue - thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Ken, I hope Gus is doing well!

By the way, when are you going to get yourself another dog? We all miss ya.


----------

